# Post your weight loss goal!!



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Let's all post out weight loss goals and support each other.

I need to lose 27 pounds to get back to my pre-college weight. Yikes, I don't even know if that's possible. If I can turn these 27 pounds of fat into muscle, that'll do just fine.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I have already lost some weight.. but I still have about 50 lbs..


----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

I've got to gain about 30 kilos to look human :| 
Doesn't even matter how much I eat, or what I eat, nothing helps.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

the talking one said:


> I've got to gain about 30 kilos to look human :|
> Doesn't even matter how much I eat, or what I eat, nothing helps.


Do you mean 30 pounds?


----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Do you mean 30 pounds?


Nope, according to google it would be 66.1386787 lbs.

Sorry for being a little off topic


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

would like to cut from 181 to 162


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

cut 20 pounds gain 10 pounds of muscle


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I'm around 11 or 11 and a half stone or something and probably 20 - 25% bodyfat now. My goal is to go to 15 and a half stone and 7% bodyfat which was my weight before I became how I did with mental health issues. That's about as best I can do on my 5 foot 8 frame without illegal drugs.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

20 pounds of fat...and 6 to 8 inches from the thing that could eventually stop me from being able to see my **** without needing a mirror.
Come on, the cheat, you lazy *****...go do some push-up's or something, jeez.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Good luck with your goals!
Weight loss aside, running is plain awesome! 
How long you go for?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I need to relose 35 pounds. I'm giving myself a year from today to do so. And more if needed. Make conscious decisions. Make conscious decisions. Make conscious decisions.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am currently 172 and 28% body fat and want to be 150, which will put me at 19% body fat. Although 155 and 22% body fat would be fine with me too. 

So 17-22 pounds to go or so.


----------



## Sociallydeprived (Jun 17, 2011)

100.
I'm trying to lose 10 lb.
Drinking lots of water helps,
Keeps you full.
And apparently 2lb of weight is fluctated (Something like that).
Every day.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I want to lose 50lbs in the next 5 months.
I'm starting Weight Watchers tomorrow. I did it back in October for 3 weeks and lost 12lbs.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

65kg at the moment, altho I think I've gained a few k's since winter's begun. I'm 5'8 so I guess it's inline with my BMI but I really want to lose about 10kg. I want rock hard abs dammit! Working on getting a more toned physique.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I've lost 20 since last summer, but I'd like to lose another 10 or 15, although my mom has been saying I've lost enough already. x)


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been trying to lose 10 pounds for... 3 weeks now, only 5 pounds left to lose, but it's been getting more difficult now. I broke down once or twice this week and ate icecream.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

The occasional ice cream doesn't hurt; actually diets that do not allow a splurge once a week are the most likely to fail anyway.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I still feel bad about it the next day though. 
It's just that everyone else in the family decided to have dessert and I had to bow to peer pressure. :blush


And it's impossible to avoid encountering snacks since I'm not the one who does the shopping. I think it'll be much easier to diet once I move out in a few months.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

I want to lose some muscles mass to be more feminine, it's a bulk of my weight. I want my guy to be able to lift me up easy. I also want to lose about 20 lbs of fat


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd like to lose 15lbs.


----------



## Absolution (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm trying to get back to my skinny self. I used to weigh around 140-150 and shot up to 207 after high school because of the job I had. I hated the way I looked, but was too lazy to change anything. 

So I started working out continuously last August to shed the weight and honestly I'm doing it for a girl I've known for a few years. She met me when I was skinny and still has a crush on me years later. I've always liked her, but I didn't want her to see me all chubby. She was going out with someone at the time, so I thought that would buy me some time, but she broke up with him a few weeks after I started. She's been wanting to see me, but I've always came up with an excuse because I wasn't at my goal yet. 

My goal was to hit 170. I thought with my height (6') that would be fine. Now I'm at 171 and my face is still a little chubby, so the new goal is 160.

So here's the breakdown:

GOAL - 160 lbs.

August 2010 - 207 lbs.
September 2010 - 199 lbs.
October 2010 - 193 lbs. 
November 2010 - 189 lbs.
December 2010 - 185 lbs. 

I stayed around 185 for a few months until April.

April 2011 - 181 lbs.
May 2011 - 178 lbs.
June 2011 - 171 lbs.

Hopefully I'll be at 170 by the end of this week. I've upped the intensity, I really want to see this girl. Ha. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

staying at 180 would be just dandy


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I want to lose 20 pounds. I was at 170 pounds back in January, but now I'm back up to 185. I started working out like five weeks ago, but it hasn't led to any weight loss at least not yet.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I have 10 pounds to go. But then on second thoughts, my weight is fine right now.......


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have lost 12 pounds, looking for 5 more. Then I'll see.


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

I'm looking to lose 10 pounds of belly fat and gain 5 pounds of muscle.......its so much harder in the summertime haha


----------



## esboy (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to loss my weight from 140 I want to reach to 135 and that's my weight loss goal.... I've always do an exercise every morning and maybe later I can reach my goal weight...


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to lose 20-30 lbs. :/


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm aiming for -10lbs before school starts. I want to get down into the 70's range, no less. I'm eating 80-90% fruits & veggies until I go on vacation, then I can treat myself. ^-^

My plan is to cut out any type of wheat, all white substances (suger, table salt, white rice, flour) take-out, & most packaged foods.

As for excercise, I don't plan on working out indoors, since that raises blood sugar thus causing slower weight loss. Roller blading, jogging, jump rope, will get me to my goal faster.

Writing this down is great for motivation. :yes


----------



## BadVibes (Jun 20, 2011)

Im just trying to loose a little stomach fat to finish my six pack.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to lose ~15 lbs. I am about 144, would like to go to 130. But 135 would be fine because I don't mind having a little meat. I am 5'8" and have relatively narrow hips already (in relation to my waist), and don't want to lose too much "curve". Shallow, I know. :um

But I haven't got a scale, so not sure how I'm going to keep track of this :con Also my anxiety precludes my ability to run outside, and participate in gyms. But I've asked my mother to send my orthotics, so once those come, maybe I'll get a pair of shoes and try to run.

I don't have a time target, so I guess it's sort of a abstract goal at the moment. I just don't like what I see in the mirror, and I used to at least be comfortable, so I want to get back to that point.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I need to get from 172 lb to 160 lbs, I'm 5'9''. The goal is to eat less filling lunches and regular sized dinners combined with a lot of running. Once I reach that goal, I'll keep running but eat regular sized portions.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> I'm aiming for -10lbs before school starts. I want to get down into the 70's range, no less. I'm eating 80-90% fruits & veggies until I go on vacation, then I can treat myself. ^-^
> 
> My plan is to cut out any type of wheat, all white substances (suger, table salt, white rice, flour) take-out, & most packaged foods.
> 
> ...


OMG why 70 pounds? That's like anorexic!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> The occasional ice cream doesn't hurt; actually diets that do not allow a splurge once a week are the most likely to fail anyway.


^ I just heard that on the doctor oz show yesturday! :b It's good for the blood sugar or something, you have to drink a glass a grapefruit juice before you splurge.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> OMG why 70 pounds? That's like anorexic!


I'm small boned, 70lbs simply looks real thin not anorexic. I was actually aiming for 75, 70 is a might bit too low for my liking.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> I'm small boned, 70lbs simply looks real thin not anorexic. I was actually aiming for 75, 70 is a might bit too low for my liking.


How small boned (how big are your wrists in inches) and how tall are you?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> How small boned (how big are your wrists in inches) and how tall are you?


I've never measured my wrist, how would I even go about doing that? :b I do know that people always "complement" my "delicate" wrists, & 5'3.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd like to lose 15 lbs.


----------



## tikolo (Jul 13, 2011)

I run for 45 minutes than do weights than ride the bike for 60 minutes. Because I stop smoking I have gained like 16lbs and got loose. Over 30 and downhill got to job to obtain healthy these days.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> I've never measured my wrist, how would I even go about doing that? :b I do know that people always "complement" my "delicate" wrists, & 5'3.


First off at 5'3" even according to the BMI, a weight of 75 pounds is underweight. A BMI under 18 is considered underweight, that would put you at a BMI of 13. Even 100 pounds is considered underweight by the BMI for that height.

To measure your wrist, take a string and wrap it around your wrist just above where the bone juts out. Put a mark on the string or cut it or something to show how long it is and compare it to a ruler. The average woman is between 6-6.5" in her wrist. The smallest wrist I have seen are 5.75" and I make bracelets.

Or you could use a flexible tape measure. I'm pretty sure you could find one online to print out.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I've went from 180 to 162 pounds in the past three months. It feels really nice to be able to say I've lost 18 pounds and still going. :boogie

My current goal is to reach 155 and then evaluate if I want to go any lower from there (most likely will), but right now I have 7 pounds left to go.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I weigh 141 lbs, 5'8", 4% fat and I am aiming to go for 176 lbs, full muscle power!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm 142lbs & around 5'8ish. I really want to lose 22lbs. Currently making sure I don't go over 1,500calories per day, lots of water, not eating after 7pm, some form of aerobic/toning exerice 45-60mins per day. Pretty slim already, I just want to tone up and get some sweet abs!

We have a biggest loser competition starting at work next month, all my workmates are doing it, I will as well, it'll be fun


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just a warning, whacky..

Watch out with losing weight. If your body loses weight too fast, your heart can not catch up with blood flow and.. well I don't have to say the rest.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

my goal is to weight 105 lbs, i want to look like a skeleton


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

I've gotten fat.
I'm like 155lbs 5'9 and a GIRL! Its all on my freaking thighs omg I am like a cow D:
Wanna be 130.
That's 25lbs.
That's doable.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to lose about 50 lbs. Sh*t seems impossible.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

My weight loss goal is about 100 pounds.

I'm currently standing at 123 pounds.


----------



## rajshri (Jul 23, 2011)

*reply*

hot drink water is much helpful 2 loss weight.. (hot means hot..)
use liquid in place of hard food.. avoid junk food.. and most common thing workout..lol..
..................
mobile


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

missalyssa said:


> I've gotten fat.
> I'm like 155lbs 5'9 and a GIRL! Its all on my freaking thighs omg I am like a cow D:
> Wanna be 130.
> That's 25lbs.
> That's doable.


Sorry that's not fat. That's a BMI of 22 which if you believe in the crap is spot on.

I'm 5'4" 155 and 19% body fat, so...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

ive plateaued after losing 40ish lbs. my goal is to lose another 45. my strategy is the same that helped me lose my anger habit. im going to notice, just notice when im full. notice when im eating out of boredom. and if im bored or sated im going to accept that i need to fill my time with some other productive activity. oh yeah, im going to mainly consume fresh juice i render myself.


----------



## twocrows (Jul 19, 2011)

hmmm well i am 5'1 and weigh 130. i'd love to way as much as i did in high school, which was around 115. but i thought i was absolutely atrocious then, too! so lets say 105.


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm around 5' 2" and around 115~120 pounds. I'd like to get down to 100 pounds.. I was almost there a year and a half ago (due to extreme stress/anxiety/depression and not eating well/enough) but I'd like to get to that point again in a healthy way, and I'm currently working toward that.

I've always wanted to be down to that weight, and looking at myself and seeing that I've gained almost 20 pounds over the course of a year(ish) makes me feel terrible about myself. As long as I could get my thighs and stomach smaller/tighter I'd be happy but I know I have to lose weight to do that.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

mirry said:


> I'm around 5' 2" and around 115~120 pounds. I'd like to get down to 100 pounds.. I was almost there a year and a half ago (due to extreme stress/anxiety/depression and not eating well/enough) but I'd like to get to that point again in a healthy way, and I'm currently working toward that.
> 
> I've always wanted to be down to that weight, and looking at myself and seeing that I've gained almost 20 pounds over the course of a year(ish) makes me feel terrible about myself. As long as I could get my thighs and stomach smaller/tighter I'd be happy but I know I have to lose weight to do that.


Im similar
5'2 " usually 120-125lbs.. right now more 125-127. Hate my waist.
I have a really big chest and my hair really long and thick and heavy so for me being 100 I'd look like skeletor since a lot of the weight is boobs 8lbs no lie lol... so 110 is my goal. I eat for the same reasons of stress etc. So I feel ya. I'm sure you look good as is though. Still gotta do what makes you happy but dont be critical Im sure you look good.. I dont look too bad my weight.. maybe I should lay off the vanity weight loss but heh, is what it is lol


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Biggest loser competition at work soon and that'll go for 13 weeks. I might enter but I'm already quite thin at the moment so will hold off and work on toning exercises for tighter abs. Currently 5'8 and 60kg, I only need to lose 5kg.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

s12345 said:


> Just a warning, whacky..
> 
> Watch out with losing weight. If your body loses weight too fast, your heart can not catch up with blood flow and.. well I don't have to say the rest.


Haha don't worry, I'm not that crazy about losing weight. It's just a lifestyle change, eating healthy and jogging few times per week.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I need to lose 100 lbs. :teeth

I'm supposed to start with a personal trainer next week, but I think I'm going to cancel. I don't want anyone to look at me in the gym. I've decided I'll join a gym after I've lost 40 lbs. on my own. 

I've started seeing a dietician as well.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

^Good on ya for taking that first step. It's probably going to be the hardest thing you've ever done but with a bit of consistency, hopefully you'll see results


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

^ Thanks! I've already lost 22 lbs. now, so I know I'm capable of doing it. It just gets so monumentally BOOOOORRRIIINGGG. 

And I miss pasta. A lot. 

It's working though, so I'm not about to stop anytime soon.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> ^ Thanks! I've already lost 22 lbs. now, so I know I'm capable of doing it. It just gets so monumentally BOOOOORRRIIINGGG.
> 
> And I miss *pasta*. A lot.
> 
> It's working though, so I'm not about to stop anytime soon.


Ahh pasta!! I feel your pain. 
22pounds, That is a big acheivement, woohoo. You go girl.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol, it's a drop in the bucket compared to how far I've left to go. But, I'll get there eventually. Thanks for the encouragement. I appreciate it.


----------



## Absolution (Jan 12, 2010)

Absolution said:


> I'm trying to get back to my skinny self. I used to weigh around 140-150 and shot up to 207 after high school because of the job I had. I hated the way I looked, but was too lazy to change anything.
> 
> So I started working out continuously last August to shed the weight and honestly I'm doing it for a girl I've known for a few years. She met me when I was skinny and still has a crush on me years later. I've always liked her, but I didn't want her to see me all chubby. She was going out with someone at the time, so I thought that would buy me some time, but she broke up with him a few weeks after I started. She's been wanting to see me, but I've always came up with an excuse because I wasn't at my goal yet.
> 
> ...


Update: I'm at 161 now, but I think I should lose another 5-7 pounds. Everyone says I look skinny, but I still think my face is kinda chubby.

Oh and I finally met with the girl a few weeks back.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I want to loose 20 pounds ..


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I want to lose about 10 lbs, I'm up to ~145lbs (5'10") and I'd like to get back to 135. Time to start exercising again.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I want to lose about 15-20 pounds. I've gone jogging a few mornings these past couple weeks and did some little weight exercises. I'll admit, I'm not trying as hard as I should be.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

like 30lbs....I'm not really trying though...too stressed.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

I am currently 5'8 1/2" and 167lbs, my goal is to trim between 7-10lbs.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolution said:


> Update: I'm at 161 now, but I think I should lose another 5-7 pounds. Everyone says I look skinny, but I still think my face is kinda chubby.
> 
> Oh and I finally met with the girl a few weeks back.


170 at 6' is too slender.

The reason your face is still kinda chubby is because when you lost weight you created loose skin.

I know. My husband went from 300 to 150 (he's also 6') and then back up to around 185, and he STILL has loose skin on his face.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I'm at 117lbs right now and I REALLY want to get down to 110lbs for now. 100lbs would be amazing but I don't know if it's going to happen. : / I've been trying to lose the "last 10lbs" for the past 4 years. lol My body hates me...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

*Warning: If anyone is triggered by hearing someone's low weight please don't read my post.*

I don't want to lose weight since I'm 88 pounds (I'm 4'9, so don't freak out!). I just want to lose a bit of body fat (would like my abs to be more visible and lose my saddlebags) and add a bit of muscle.


----------



## Absolution (Jan 12, 2010)

Revenwyn said:


> 170 at 6' is too slender.
> 
> The reason your face is still kinda chubby is because when you lost weight you created loose skin.
> 
> I know. My husband went from 300 to 150 (he's also 6') and then back up to around 185, and he STILL has loose skin on his face.


Well I used to be like 145 in high school. I've always been skinny, except for the last three years. I want to be where I was before the weight gain, but with a little more muscle on.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

I want to get rid of another 10 kilos (22lb) by Christmas

I've lost 8 kilos already


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I would like to loose 50 lbs.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

20 pounds would make me more than happy but I can not make this a true goal until I start working out again. Been so busy moving that I have not had time.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

25 pounds of fat in 10 weeks. When I'm done, I will take pictures. You ain't getting any before pictures though. :blank


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

15 pounds weightloss in the next 2 months. I'm gonna start eating healthy and hit the gym 4 times a week. Also, dance as a sideline.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm actually on a diet right now and its driving me crazy.... I want to lose 10 lbs but I would rather lose 15 lbs. Ironically I eat more when I diet so I lose a lot less than what I want every week, but my goal is to at least lose 4 or 5 lbs a week.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

complex said:


> 20 pounds would make me more than happy but I can not make this a true goal until I start working out again. Been so busy moving that I have not had time.


I totally understand.

But moving is kind of a workout in itself. A whole day loading and unloading boxes and/or furniture, suitcases, maybe going up and down stairs, etc. I always end up with sore muscles the day after move day - but then I might just be a wimp.


----------



## YesandNo (Aug 29, 2011)

I have lost 10 pounds in the past month. I started off at 151 at 5'7 now Im at 141. The first 5 I lost by simply cutting down my portions. Now I exercise daily doing 1 hour of cardio and 40 min of strength/toning I also count calories. I'm really not over weight I just really want a flat stomach and to be more toned overall. I would really like to get down to 130 though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd like to lose another 15 lbs.


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd like to lose thirty pounds by the end of the year.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

5'8 and 138 pounds. We've got a biggest loser comp. at work atm and it's been really tough for me. I've never conciously thought about what I eat and having to cut down on snacks has been really tough... I especially miss bread and potatoes. Anyway after week one, I lost 2pounds but this week, I gained 100grams  Our team is still winning but I feel as if I've let teh team down and myself for not losing any weight this week. Today's my day off...hahaha I had an icecream/choc fudge. 

It's so hard thinking about food all the time and making healthy choices...The team are organising circuit training and team jogging sessions so it's pretty good still.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

5'8 and 152 lbs, 172.5 cm and 69 kg. 69 / 1.72^2 = BMI of 23.3. I want a BMI between 20 and 21, as I'm small-framed according to the wrist test and my azzzzzn heritage. I need to lose 7 kg/15.4 lbs. It takes approximately -3500 calories to lose a lb. Calorie counting wise, I should have a daily deficit of 1000 calories (not totally healthy, but whatever) to lose 2 lbs a week, bringing my daily calorie consumption to 1200 (my maintenance is 2200) for 8 weeks. Edit: Though from the math involved, my azn heritage goes without saying. Planning ensures optimum results.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Uhh...I'm 6'1'', I weigh two hundy on the dot...another 10 to 15 pounds by my bday, first week in October. Simple, really.

Edit: Gaining muscle, this may be a bit harder. I'll stick to 10 pounds. Much better.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Lost 9 pounds in about 2-3 weeks 224-215lbs


----------



## Dariann (Sep 13, 2011)

i want to loss 25 pound then i feel satisfaction...
i am doing Cardio exercise, i am cycling, running, in the morning...


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I lost 11lbs now yiipee! 4-6 more lbs to go.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

nycdude said:


> Lost 9 pounds in about 2-3 weeks 224-215lbs





Cynical said:


> I lost 11lbs now yiipee! 4-6 more lbs to go.





Tenebrous said:


> Uhh...I'm 6'1'', I weigh two hundy on the dot...another 10 to 15 pounds by my bday, first week in October. Simple, really.
> 
> Edit: Gaining muscle, this may be a bit harder. I'll stick to 10 pounds. Much better.


:yay Congrats, guys!

Very short term - I want to lose at least another 5 before my birthday, which is also in the first week of October. 

Halfway point of 50 lbs. down by Christmas, which I'm sure I can do. In total, I've already lost roughly 30-35 lbs., and I aim to reach my main goal (-100 lbs.) by June. Hope it works.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm 5'9 and weigh 151. I want to lose atleast 12 lbs.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Meh, I've given up. My ribs are sticking out at a 40 inch rib cage, and I've only got 19% body fat. I don't care if the BMI says I'm obese, I can't lose any more weight! 

incidentally 5'4" 175 pounds.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

I weighed myself today in the afternoon and it says that I lost like 6 lbs in one day. I'm at 144....I think my scale is broken. e.e


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've lost 10lbs, proud of myself, though I could drop a few more.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

Lucy in the Sky said:


> like 30lbs....I'm not really trying though...too stressed.


It's really a good way to cut down on the stress, so you'd be killing two birds with one stone.

Aiming for 20lbs by end of the year myself to hit 170. Already lost 23 since June.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn, this thread is kind of triggering. Maybe I shouldn't read it.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

another 5 lbs. And then maybe another 5 lbs after that. And perhaps a couple more.


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't want to post my current weight :hide

Let's just say my ideal weight is 125 (I'm 5'2) and I've already lost 25 lbs. Yay for low carb!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

15 more pounds. Seems nearly impossible while on Paxil!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

20 pounds...but it seems like my other goals are much more important, so I'm putting this one on hold for now.


----------



## NeonSloaney (Jun 1, 2011)

Was 200 pounds a month ago, I don't have any weight goal, and my diet is eat what I normally eat  (I eat healthily anyway, all good home cooked meals with lots of vegetables etc). My goal is more learn to love running, and focus on the positive mental effects of running. I'm much more relaxed now all the time, I have a much more positive body image, and I can laugh at my chubby bits. I'm more interested in being fit than in being thin, which I can't be anyway because of my body type (thickset bones, easily gained muscle and fat) I literally would not care if I was 235 pounds if I were still able to be fit  But if I had to guess I am losing weight, I don't know I haven't checked my weight at all, and I don't plan on doing that.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a new goal to lose 14 more lbs by january's end


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

alot


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

The biggest loser comp at work isn't going so well. I've lost a couple of kg's but don't really seem to be progressing further, it's just a few 100gs here and there -.- 

62/63kg atm. Damn.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Update: Around July-August I weigh 224
Now October 3rd, 210 pounds.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

looosing 5 lbs would benefit me in more ways than one.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

My total loss is just over 70 lbs.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

nycdude said:


> Update: Around July-August I weigh 224
> Now October 3rd, 210 pounds.


Yay! Congrats:clap

Embarrassing, but I would love to lose between 50 and 80 pounds. Oh my... lol :/ seems impossible, it probably can happen, but it's gonna suck!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Yay! Congrats:clap
> 
> Embarrassing, but I would love to lose between 50 and 80 pounds. Oh my... lol :/ seems impossible, it probably can happen, but it's gonna suck!


Thanks! Yeah its possible, just look at me I just started working out around late july-august and stopped about 2 weeks around september and continued on non stop until yesterday. Just make it your job. Have u been working out?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

nycdude said:


> Thanks! Yeah its possible, just look at me I just started working out around late july-august and stopped about 2 weeks around september and continued on non stop until yesterday. Just make it your job. Have u been working out?


Yeah I have an elliptical at home so I jump on for about 20 mins. I'm watching what I eat and how much of it I am eating. Do you think 20 mins is good to start out with? Should I be doing more?


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Yeah I have an elliptical at home so I jump on for about 20 mins. I'm watching what I eat and how much of it I am eating. Do you think 20 mins is good to start out with? Should I be doing more?


umm, lets see, how much do u weigh? And how tall are u? Send me a PM if don't want to post ur weight or height  Yeah 20 mins is good. Could increase it to 30 mins. Just take sum quick breaks in between.I would do sum Jump rope, Jumping jacks and some weights. I feel the burn when doing these exercises. I usually work-out for 1 hour or 1hr and 30 mins a day for 6 days straight or 5 days M-F.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Lost 19 pounds so far in 2011, another 24 to go.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

i don't know in terms of numbers. i don't even know how much i weigh. i guess when i get to that specific level of being able to do 100 consecutive burpees and have killer arms and stuff, i'll just know. for me it's more about ability than an exact 'ideal'..


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

WTF! I am still around 210-212, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I need to lose 10 pounds. It just piled on in a few months. I hate it.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

ive been off meds bc i felt depressed for like 2 weeks eating my feelings./ went from a cute 120 to 127 and im a bloated chunky mess. i want to be 115 and than stfu about myself for once. i feel as a women as we do is think how fat we look in the morning and its bs. 10 pounds heavy or not why is it such a big deal to spazz over. sorry i guess i cant handle this thread and it is triggering to me i use to have a lot of disordered eating behaviours..... i hate size zero model standard its not even nice idk why i fell for it. 50s women with voluptousness is what i find ideal instead , women dont need their ribs out

/rant / sorry for ranting on your diet page but thought it mite be a good reminder for some of the ladies that you can be a size 8 and ****ing sexy lol or size 12 etc even for that matter


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> ive been off meds bc i felt depressed for like 2 weeks eating my feelings./ went from a cute 120 to 127 and im a bloated chunky mess. i want to be 115 and than stfu about myself for once. i feel as a women as we do is think how fat we look in the morning and its bs. 10 pounds heavy or not why is it such a big deal to spazz over. sorry i guess i cant handle this thread and it is triggering to me i use to have a lot of disordered eating behaviours..... i hate size zero model standard its not even nice idk why i fell for it. 50s women with voluptousness is what i find ideal instead , women dont need their ribs out
> 
> /rant / sorry for ranting on your diet page but thought it mite be a good reminder for some of the ladies that you can be a size 8 and ****ing sexy lol or size 12 etc even for that matter


Agreed, weight shouldn't be such a big issue, I don't know why we do this to ourselves. Fitness and health are more important than fitting into super small jeans or having an impossibly flat stomach. I'm just so obsessed atm with losing weight, I should be focusing instead on building muscle and getting toned.

120 pounds is very little though, even 127 is tiny. I don't think you should be worrying too much


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

19 male 6ft 197 lbs new to cut to 170 then gain 15 muscle


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Recent doctor visit has me at 208 lbs. check my old posts to see my last weight.


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

I want to lose about 28 pounds to it me Ito the healthy range with BMI. I have been on a diet for about 3 weeks now and I lost 5 pounds and exercising regularly do hopefully I'll reach my goal soon ... Haven't really given myself a time limit I'm going to just continue what I'm doin until I reach my goal


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

My goal is to get down to 170-180. So far, I've went down from 225 to 204 in the last 4 months.


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm aiming for losing 20-30 lbs by june or july. Shouldn't be too bad, considering I've lost more than that in the past 4 months.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I want to lose about 15 pounds by the summer. My lowest weight in the past year was 97, and in the past few months I've plummeted up to as high as 110. It wouldn't be so difficult if my weight wouldn't keep yo-yoing due to my inability to eat normally. (I either starve or full-out binge) Gah, I'm such an emotional eater. But my goal is to attempt to make time to exercise more and cut out as many processed foods as possible, and eat under 1600 calories a day. I already failed today because I ate around 1900 calories.. and I had so much high fructose corn syrup, sigh. Stupid stress and lack of self control.


----------



## iwanthelp1030 (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol me, i actually want to gain weight. PEOPLE DONT EVEN TRY TO BE ANOREXIC, i searched some anorexic pics and GAWD DONT THEY LOOK DISGUSTING WITHOUT FAT. I wanna gain atleast 10+ pounds, i wanna have boobs and a butt LOL


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am trying to Gain 10 lbs, then lose 10 lbs of fat. That is my 2012 goal. I think it is possible. Last year I lost 40 lbs of mainly fat.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm around the 60kg mark at the moment [5'8] but my absolute dream weight would be 55kg. Gym membership's expired (the classes are crappy, not worth renewing) so just been doing indoor exercises.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm 5'10", 237lbs and I need to get back to around 180 or so and I'll be perfectly happy. I'd be content with 200. Problem being that I'm far too lazy to start exercising on a daily basis, so I depend upon self-control when it comes eating habits these days, which only lets me lose my water weight along with a pound or two at most when I start doing it. Then I just retain that same weight.

I guess I just don't want it badly enough to exercise every single day.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

like around 95-100. it's not too skinny because im super short exactly 5' and very small-framed.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

170 pounds,lost 80 already so another 20 should be easy.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

matty said:


> I am trying to Gain 10 lbs, then lose 10 lbs of fat. That is my 2012 goal. I think it is possible. Last year I lost 40 lbs of mainly fat.


I don't understand this.

Are you transforming fat into muscle and that is how you gain 10/lose 10???


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have lost most of my fat, now I want to put muscle on then lose the rest of my fat when I go on my cycling trip in September. 
So first step gain weight (muscle) second step lose fat. So not transform.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

about 30 pounds


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

matty said:


> I have lost most of my fat, now I want to put muscle on then lose the rest of my fat when I go on my cycling trip in September.
> So first step gain weight (muscle) second step lose fat. So not transform.


ok ._.

I just thought you had to lose all fat first -- then have muscle or show the muscle that was underneath....I think I got you though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I would like to lose 8-10 pounds. I'm 5'3 and currently weigh 130. Just want to lose the belly and the flabby arms. I don't mind having thick legs/butt. I just hope I don't lose any face fat. My cheeks are gaunt enough as it is.


----------



## cjamja (Dec 15, 2011)

Approximately 10 pounds by June.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

25 lbs to go.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

RiversEdge said:


> ok ._.
> 
> I just thought you had to lose all fat first -- then have muscle or show the muscle that was underneath....I think I got you though.


If it wasn't for my plans to cycle 1900 miles in sep / oct I would just focus on losing another 10 lb of fat now, but I know I can easily lose fat then, and would rather try to put some muscle on and leave some fat to burn.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

1900 miles should do it!
wow, how long will that take???


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I want to lose 6 pounds by April


----------



## mbcdn (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd like to lose another 110lbs. I've already lost 20 since beginning of Feb. Started with better eating and once I reach a better weight exercising.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've gained 12 lbs in the last two years... and I was overweight then... all total I'd love to lose about 60 lbs... I'd be happy with that... and look pretty good... to be what 'charts' call ideal... I'd have to lose 100 but I've been there and look rather tiny and sickly... so 60 will be ok.

With me it's all about exercise and not eating fast food when rushing about in a hurry to get my son here and there and to fit in job, appts, and other necessary activities... making time to do it... and taking care of me instead of others all the time... making time for me... instead of always being there for other people... I keep thinking I'll get to a point where I make a start... I've started and restarted so many times...

... this is a good thread... I've got to get organized and just get started doing something every day... without getting distracted with life.... my son... my job... and all the other things that I keep using as excuses to not start.... because that's all it is... an excuse.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I actually want to *gain* weight, but I'm still posting in this thread. >_>
I started at 114lbs. last year, which was underweight for my height.
Current: 127lbs.
Goal: ~133lbs.


----------



## abom (Feb 28, 2012)

I want to get down to my BMI range again, which is 127. In the last four years I've gained 15-20 lbs. Mostly because I see myself eating badly more and more and I refuse to continue to gain weight! I just want to be healthy and a little slimmer again.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

have lost 50 pounds trying to lose about 25-30 more


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm trying to get to 130. I've ballooned over 150, and I figure if I was 120 when I entered my 20s, it's more than reasonable to want to enter my 30s at 130! I just signed up for a personal trainer yesterday.... I told them I needed somebody who would be tough, not put off by tears when I get frustrated, and would harangue me if I try to weasel out of it. They hooked me up with a guy who looks like a beast. We'll see if he can whoop me back into shape. ^_^

I'm also back to counting calories..... I always find it hard to eat *enough* calories when I'm watching them. I'm aiming for 1200, but I expect once I get more active I'll have to up that number a bit. I'm a vegetarian, so I'm careful to watch my protein and carbs in particular, but it always seems like I just can't fit all of my macros and calories in my belleh over the course of a day! Anybody else have that problem? What are your tricks? I try to add in a few calorie dense foods like avocados and nuts, but then my fat intake goes higher than I'd like.

The other thing that bothers me is my heart. I've always had an unhealthy heart, even when I was super athletic in my teens. It speeds up too fast, and my resting rate is always too high. I had a problem with hyperthyroidism for a while that gave me a resting rate of 114 at one point, and even walking for 5-10 minutes would make it shoot up into the 180s, so I stopped any sort of intense cardio activities. Never really went back to them, even after the thyroid problem got addressed and my resting heart rate went back down to 100 or so.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

60 pounds has been my goal. I will see if I've lost any weight when I go to the doctor. I think I've lost maybe 5 pounds.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

my ultimate goal is to lose 30 pounds but my goal for the month is to lose 5 pounds


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

i started my diet when I weighed 252 pounds. I currently weigh 196 and would like to lose another 15 to 20 pounds.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm around 200 pounds, I'm going to make it a goal to lose 80 pounds and keep it that way.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

187lbs now. I want to lose 30lbs by the end of summer.
Once did, by running 1 hour a day, but I gained back over winter -_- Now I can't motivate myself.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Wanting to lose another 20 pounds when I do total loss will be around 100 pounds.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I want to loose 15 kilos. I think that is about 30 pounds?


----------



## mbcdn (Mar 2, 2012)

I need to loose over 100 lbs. I've been obese all my life, including childhood. I started eating healthier (calorie counting) and began going to the gym last week. Going to start going 5x a week starting Monday. I've got a long road ahead of me but I'm hopeful I can do it, it's hard with SA as it can be hard to find support outside of family that is.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Been hovering around 230-232 for the past week. Kind of worrying me after being able to steadily lose 1lb or 2 a week for the past month. Guess I just need to work harder.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey, I'm so glad so many people here are making goals toward a healthier life!:clap

I hope you all reach them, I'm rooting for you!!

Personal update: The pedometers I ordered finally came a few days ago, and they are SO motivational!! I really go out of my way to reach those 10,000 "healthy" steps a day, with great success. I am really determined to lose those pounds of fat I have with a combination of much daily physical activity, eating mostly vegan, and restricting calories.

I don't actually know how much I weigh right now, although I estimate I have at least lost half of the 25 lb goal. My goal is 125 lbs at the end, or whatever makes me look lean and muscular. :b

Getting thereeee!


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

I was 22% body fat now 19% BF 6ft 196 lbs male


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Before had a child: needed to loose 30kgs (66lbs)
After having a child: 50kgs (110lbs)


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Ideally 10 pounds, but I'll start smaller. I'd just like to be a little more toned.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I need to lose about ten zillion pounds.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd like to lose 10 pounds. I've been eating healthier, but I need to start exercising.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

So due to bulimia I am now 95lbs, looking to lose 20lbs.

H - 5'3

C/W - 95 lbs

G -75 lbs

Aiming for a BMI of 13 or at least 14.

Possibly going to a counselor tommorow & she will advise me to a therapist. I feel so out of control. Ef EDNOS.

Tommorow I start my day with a protien shake or almonds, then go onto a mono fruit diet for a week. After the cleanse, i'll start a 80% raw food diet.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I hope the therapy helps you get back on track, best of luck!


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Can I post my weight gain goal instead. I have 15 lbs to go to reach my goal, but I've gained 30 lbs so far since I started.


----------



## billeh (Mar 28, 2007)

Height: 5'10
Starting weight: 242
Current weight: 190

I don't really have a specific goal weight, I just want to be healthy and, for once, feel comfortable with my appearance. Tired of having such low self-esteem.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Height: 5'4"
Weight: 200 pounds
Current body fat percentage: 30%. This is overweight for a woman though not obese. 
Goal body fat percentage: 18-22%
Goal body weight (based on current lean body mass, which I don't seem to lose easily): 170-180.

Adjustment will occur if I lose lean body mass.


As a note, the average woman of my height has a lean body mass between 100-120 pounds depending on frame size, and so a small boned woman of 5'4" should weigh between 120-135, a medium frame between 135-145, and a large frame between 145 and 160. I spent a lot of time lifting weights and built my lean body mass up. In addition, the wrist size for a LARGE frame at my height is 6.5", whereas mine are 7" with the bone sticking out. This would make me a XXL frame size, as the measurement is in 1/4 inch increments. 


I list this info so that someone doesn't try to go for an unobtainable goal. 18% is fairly low body fat for a woman, with 15% being essential fat. Optimum is 22% with 25% being acceptable and 30% being overweight. 

These figures are of course different for men.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im like 139 now was like 150 last year


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

currently 144.. really want to get down to 125


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

20 pounds


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

Six pounds left for me! 

It's been a long time coming though.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Woohoo, I just found out I lost 10 - 14 pounds recently after having gained almost 25! 

Looking at at least 10 more pounds off, though possibly a bit more since I wasn't exactly thin before the gain. That is unless I gain more muscle, in which case I'd guess I'll break even. I have gained a lot of muscle since my old weakling days 

To sum up my incoherent explanation:
Prior weight - 165
After weight - 188ish
Current weight - 174


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

My goal is to get from a size 12 to a size 8 by the end of summer. I don't weigh myself on a scale because I get so obsessive about the number and end up weighing myself multiple times a day. Also my hormones cause me to hold a lot of water at certain times during the month which is discouraging. So instead I measure my waist, hips, arms and legs with a tape measure and keep track of how my clothes are fitting. My lowest weight was 125 in high school and I have a closet full of size 7 and 9 jeans (junior sizes) Would really like to get back into them.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Meli24R said:


> My goal is to get from a size 12 to a size 8 by the end of summer. I don't weigh myself on a scale because I get so obsessive about the number and end up weighing myself multiple times a day. Also my hormones cause me to hold a lot of water at certain times during the month which is discouraging. So instead I measure my waist, hips, arms and legs with a tape measure and keep track of how my clothes are fitting. My lowest weight was 125 in high school and I have a closet full of size 7 and 9 jeans (junior sizes) Would really like to get back into them.


You do know that a junior's 9 is like a Misses 4-6, right?


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Revenwyn said:


> You do know that a junior's 9 is like a Misses 4-6, right?


I think it depends on the brand. Junior sizes are weird. I have a lot of 9s and some of them appear to be 4-6 in misses, but others definitely appear larger than a 6 in misses..probably closer to 8 in misses. I can actually get my legs into a few of those pairs, but not my hips. My goal is to at least fit into those again.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Not really a certain weight I want, rather want to lower my body fat percentage below 10%. I'm pretty happy with the weight I have now.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

I want to lose something like 50 pounds... Lost 6 so far. -.-


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Voyager said:


> I want to lose something like 50 pounds... Lost 6 so far. -.-


Hey, good job! 6 is a lot.  Make sure you don't lose the pounds too quickly. Think of it as a lifestyle change instead of a diet. It'll do you good! Yay dance party!!! :boogie


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Hey, good job! 6 is a lot.  Make sure you don't lose the pounds too quickly. Think of it as a lifestyle change instead of a diet. It'll do you good! Yay dance party!!! :boogie


Yeah, I probably won't lose them too quickly, since I love to eat!! omnomnomnom. I am actually doing this as a part of a lifestyle change. Stopped smoking a while back, cutting down on my drinking as much as possible and exercising 3-4 times/week. I got motivated to do all this due to some health concerns of mine. :yes


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I want to lose 5kg to get to 55kg. That would be awesome.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I only thought I would lose 30 pounds ended up losing 85/90 pounds.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been wanting to lose 40. I originally lost 17, but then gained it all back. Recently lost 7 but gained 3 of it back. :|


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

huh what??!? 
hold on im currently injecting a couple of steroids syringes up my arm.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I want to get down to 145 lbs (I'm 5'10"). I think I'm at 155 lbs which is supposedly the ideal but I'd like to be a size 4/6.


----------



## vanwa (Apr 17, 2012)

i am currently studying medical nutrition therapy to get a dietary manager's certificate, and according to my book, a rough estimate for ideal body weight (not taking into account the individual's build) for women is as follows:
100 lbs for the first five ft of height + 5 lbs [men + 6 lbs] for every inch over five ft

which for me would be 120 lbs.
sooo im looking in the neighborhood of losing 110 lbs. :c


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

Trying to lose exactly 41 pounds. It may seem like an odd number, but I want to be at exactly 113 lbs. Started at 154. Already down 14 pounds!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

vanwa said:


> i am currently studying medical nutrition therapy to get a dietary manager's certificate, and according to my book, a rough estimate for ideal body weight (not taking into account the individual's build) for women is as follows:
> 100 lbs for the first five ft of height + 5 lbs [men + 6 lbs] for every inch over five ft
> 
> which for me would be 120 lbs.
> sooo im looking in the neighborhood of losing 110 lbs. :c


That standard is WAAAAAY old.

When I hit 180 pounds I have about 20% body fat and can really only lose 5-10 more pounds, and I am only 5'4". My lean body mass is over 20 pounds more than the maximum weight that standard would want.

By the way, that standard was created for MetLife insurance.... so they could charge more for people who didn't fit that bill. Even when it was primarily used, only 10% of people were able to fit it... the ones with the SMALLEST possible bone structures.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Starting to feel like 180 would be totally impossible for me to reach, let alone maintain. 200 would be fine, but I can't seem to leave the 220's. 221 has been my lowest. At least I can say I've lost 19lbs in about 2 months, I guess. :sigh

EDIT: Trying to get back into weights with light weight and lots of reps. Murder on my (now turned to jelly) arms.  I already know I'm going to be horribly sore in the morning. Cardio alone is so much easier, but having any muscle at all (Pretty sure I completely lack muscle in my arms currently) would really help me with loss in general.


----------



## vanwa (Apr 17, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> That standard is WAAAAAY old.
> 
> When I hit 180 pounds I have about 20% body fat and can really only lose 5-10 more pounds, and I am only 5'4". My lean body mass is over 20 pounds more than the maximum weight that standard would want.
> 
> By the way, that standard was created for MetLife insurance.... so they could charge more for people who didn't fit that bill. Even when it was primarily used, only 10% of people were able to fit it... the ones with the SMALLEST possible bone structures.


well thats just what my nutrition book says, and my book is a year old.
and thats why i also quoted "taking into account bone structure" i added 10 more pounds to my goal weight because i have a medium structure. also, i dont see why my nutrition book would have the need to carry a standard for metlife insurance in it, it was created as a standard. :?

im not saying anyone else needs to follow that formula, but i was just stating that my reasoning in why i chose the goal weight that i did.


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Trying to lose 7kg by the end of May...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I need to lose one size in my jeans, and it is so difficult! Been working out most mornings, and clothes are tighter. Very frustrating since I know I need to change my diet, too. I'm an extremely picky eater.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd like to lose 5-6 lbs. I've been good these past three weeks, staying away from the junk foods, exercising and all that.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

about 95 lbs. no, it's NOT too skinny for me. i'm small-framed and exactly 5'0. im currently like 125-ish. i also plan on getting a boob job after i lose weight if i have the money


----------



## Michael 0 (Mar 30, 2012)

I am at 175 want to be around 150...already lost 35 in the past 2 months, 25 more to go! Been doing a 1000 calorie diet and biking whenever I get the chance.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I need to get down to 150. I gained 20 lbs the last year which made me feel like crap. So far I'm down 8 lbs so I need to lose 12-13 more.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I could probably lose 10lbs. I've been sitting at 130 for a while. However, I haven't been that active lately. With summer approaching I could probably try running again. And I'm changing my diet, so that might help too. The biggest issue is my work and all my favorite pastimes involve me just sitting in a chair.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I would like to lose 30 pounds.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm 5'6". I'm currently 154lbs. 
My goal is to get down to 120lbs.
I've been working on losing weight for 2 years and my weight has only fluctuated up and down by several pounds. I'm not very good at losing weight, I always fall off the wagon. But I'm trying to change that.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

5-10 pounds and tone everything. By September.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

my weight loss goal is 110lbs


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I never tell anyone my goals. When I stopped telling people my goals I started achieving them.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

5'5", 113 lbs.

I'm looking to get back under 110 lbs., and my waistline to 24" or under. It's currently about 25". 

It's not a lot to lose, but I haven't been able to do it for the past few months :|


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

I want to loose 30lbs in 2 months! Going to live off soup for the next couple of months. I keep breaking my diets because I'm bulimic and so I always binge...


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

-40 lbs.


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

15 lbs by september to look amazing at my sister in laws wedding <3


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Nada said:


> Can I post my weight gain goal instead. I have 15 lbs to go to reach my goal, but I've gained 30 lbs so far since I started.


I am kind of disappointed with my progress atm. In the 4 months since I posted this I only gained 5 lbs or so. I actually didn't really see any gains in the last 30 days. However, from the beginning of the year until now I am up 15 lbs. Still need 10 more lbs to reach my goal. Kind of frustrating.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I've lost 5 pounds since last month..I'll be satisfied when I lose at least 20 more


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Recently I gained weight again, so now I need to lose 25 pounds :C


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I weigh 194 pounds. I've lost about 60 pounds in over a year. I would like to get down to 175 to 180 pounds.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been at about 88lbs for the past few years... And now I'm in the 100s. I wanna get back down to 88...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I weigh pounds I've lost 4-5 pounds last week about 4-9 more would be the goal.
I feel I could get that in a week- 2 weeks if someone dared me
without it though maybe 1-2 months.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

give me your fat! I wanna gain weight


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Back around November or December i weighed around 210, now I weigh 185.


----------



## Ellio (Aug 2, 2012)

HI all 
My daily routine is running,and swimming is much better for legs and lose weight.and drink fresh juices and water 1 to 8 glass daily hot temporary include in 1 spoon of honey and drink it before breakfast me do it daily and reallyget the good result.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Muscle weighs more than fat, so I'd be getting thinner but heavier at the same time :b


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Cheskey said:


> I've been at about 88lbs for the past few years... And now I'm in the 100s. I wanna get back down to 88...


You're still growing at your age and it is no longer feasible for you to be 88 pounds... that is clearly anorexic.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm currently 5'6, at 142 lbs. *hangs head in shame*
I gained so much weight while trying to find the right med for my migraines. Time to lose it, but losing weight on the med I'm currently on isn't proving easy. I want to get back to about 125.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I would like to lose about 20-25 pounds. I haven't weighed myself recently, but I'm pretty sure I'm over 130 lbs.


----------



## Ellio (Aug 2, 2012)

Ellio said:


> HI all
> My daily routine is running,and swimming is much better for legs and lose weight.and drink fresh juices and water 1 to 8 glass daily hot temporary include in 1 spoon of honey and drink it before breakfast me do it daily and reallyget the good result.


bowel problems


----------



## Ellio (Aug 2, 2012)

Ellio said:


> HI all
> My daily routine is running,and swimming is much better for legs and lose weight.and drink fresh juices and water 1 to 8 glass daily hot temporary include in 1 spoon of honey and drink it before breakfast me do it daily and reallyget the good result.


bowel problems


----------

